# Bearded Dragon not eating and digging.



## Kathy17 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi all,
I have a pair of bearded dragons, one female, one male, who do not live together and have never been introduced to each other. 
However, my female beardie has over the last two days gone off her food and is nearly constantly digging in the back of her viv. I'm concerned that she may be carrying eggs if this at all possible as she has never been with a male.
Is there anything that I can do to make sure either way or that I need to provide for her?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

Kathy17 said:


> Hi all,
> I have a pair of bearded dragons, one female, one male, who do not live together and have never been introduced to each other.
> However, my female beardie has over the last two days gone off her food and is nearly constantly digging in the back of her viv. I'm concerned that she may be carrying eggs if this at all possible as she has never been with a male.
> Is there anything that I can do to make sure either way or that I need to provide for her?
> Thanks for your help.


 
females will lay eggs if they have been with a male or not
if you need advice on what to look for and what to do you can call me on 01244382780


----------



## lizard di (Jun 15, 2010)

you should get a cat litter tray and fill it with wet sand, this will encourage her to lay, mine has just laid her eggs again and she was scratching the tank before, they look for somewhere to lay and bury the eggs. if you dont put this in and she is carrying eggs she could get egg bound. bestto be on the safe side.


----------



## Kathy17 (Mar 23, 2009)

Ok thanks will look at getting this set up asap then. 
Will the damp sand cause humidity to rise in her viv though?
Thanks for your help :2thumb:


----------



## pam b (Mar 3, 2005)

Kathy17 said:


> Ok thanks will look at getting this set up asap then.
> Will the damp sand cause humidity to rise in her viv though?
> Thanks for your help :2thumb:


For the length of time you'll have it in there it wont be a problem and it wont raise it enough to matter anyhow.
Short term till she's laid is totally fine.


----------



## reptara (Feb 18, 2010)

Yes she can be carrying eggs, but they won't be fertile. 
The advice you have been given about the sandbox is good advice and if you still think she has eggs but hasn't laid within a week you need to get her to the vets. 
Good luck with everything


----------



## Kathy17 (Mar 23, 2009)

Ok thankyou all for your help am sorting it out now!
Thanks again


----------



## reptara (Feb 18, 2010)

Keep us posted 
Good luck again


----------



## Repidge (Jun 17, 2010)

The Litter tray is deffinately good advice.
When the eggs have been laid feed the female well, producing and laying eggs takes a lot out of there bodies so be sure to feed her good food and use plenty of calci powder to replenish the calcium levels in her body used to produce the eggs.


----------



## Kathy17 (Mar 23, 2009)

Will do! :2thumb:
What sort of foods do you recommend to build her back up?


----------



## Kathy17 (Mar 23, 2009)

She's just started laying!! What do I do now??


----------



## Repidge (Jun 17, 2010)

Kathy17 said:


> Will do! :2thumb:
> What sort of foods do you recommend to build her back up?


 
Just use the same food you normally feed her just use more of it and dont scrimp on the calci powder, butter worms are really good and full of calcium but there not that easy to get hold of.


----------



## Kathy17 (Mar 23, 2009)

KK brill she usually has a selection of locusts, roaches, crickets and mealworms and i've got wax worms and butterworms coming tomorrow that ok?
Thanks for your help


----------



## Repidge (Jun 17, 2010)

sounds like exactly what she needs :2thumb:


----------



## Kathy17 (Mar 23, 2009)

Brilliant thanks, how long do I leave her with the eggs? Do you know how many she's likely to lay?
Sorry for all the questions, I wasn't expecting this :blush:


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

when she is finished she will bury them and leave them, then take the laybox out of her viv, give her a soak in the bath to rehudrate her and feed her as much as she will eat :2thumb:


----------



## Kathy17 (Mar 23, 2009)

Ok thank you she's burying them now so I'll give her a few minutes and and then bath her. Are any foods suitable or is there anything specific that would be best?


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

Gemstone Dragons said:


> when she is finished she will bury them and leave them, then take the laybox out of her viv, give her a soak in the bath to rehudrate her and feed her as much as she will eat :2thumb:


 
jo your right and wrong

yes she will bury them then give here a bath but she should only have soft bodied food and only a few because her stomach is still pushed up
Ive found it takes about 36 hours to relax then for the next 3 days after only min hard bodied food mostly soft bodied until her stomach gets back in to balance

this is important as a large meal strait after laying can cause a lot of problems with the digestion

you must let her get back on her feet first and give her time to get her stomach back to working at full capacity


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

woodrott said:


> jo your right and wrong
> 
> yes she will bury them then give here a bath but she should only have soft bodied food and only a few because her stomach is still pushed up
> Ive found it takes about 36 hours to relax then for the next 3 days after only min hard bodied food mostly soft bodied until her stomach gets back in to balance
> ...


Ohhhh didn't know that hun thanks.

So worms n grubs but not roaches or locusts until the day after in my case?


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

Gemstone Dragons said:


> Ohhhh didn't know that hun thanks.
> 
> So worms n grubs but not roaches or locusts until the day after in my case?


give me a call some time i will talk you through the first week after laying


----------



## Kathy17 (Mar 23, 2009)

Just an update, she laid 24 eggs weighing 72 grams!! 
Is resting on her basking spot now bless her!


----------



## george of the dragons (Apr 12, 2010)

butterworms are good for building them up once theyve just laid and silk worm because theyve got lots of calcium good luck


----------



## Kathy17 (Mar 23, 2009)

Thank you very much, I've got some butterworms coming tomorrow. I tried to get silk worms but couldn't find anywhere that has them in stock. Will keep looking though:2thumb:.


----------



## reptara (Feb 18, 2010)

Good luck building her back up


----------



## Kathy17 (Mar 23, 2009)

Thank you, I managed to get silk worms ordered so they're arriving next week! yay!


----------

